# Beautiful rural Pakistan.



## Imran Khan

i was looking at threads here and wonder there is no single thread for our villages .you guys feel proud of concrete deveplment and tall towers bridgaes and cities? what abut 80% of village papulation ? i feel good in netural green without polution place .i love village life .just give me internet and job i will transfer there and feel million times better then city .

this thread will be better then yours just see it

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Imran Khan

dog fight lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

dog fight lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mitth

Imran Khan said:


>


Nice Village

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Safriz

Paindoo thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fd24

Thanks for sharing. Beautiful pics. Im grateful


----------



## Imran Khan

safriz said:


> Paindoo thread



80% of pakistan is paindu and yes i am too paindu . BTW pakistan is agricultural country and without pind whats agriculture?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Imran Khan

posted by windjammer early .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

posted by windjammer early .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

this what you guys smoke in cigarettes lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jango

I have some nice pics of my village as well, how do i post them?


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------




nuclearpak said:


> I have some nice pics of my village as well, how do i post them?



simply yaar upload them on FB and take link paste here very easy very quick

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

posted by windjammer early























---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

thnaks IK, appreciate it.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

by windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

defence.pk in village lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

its not punishment but he like like to do it for make his body strong lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cheetah786

> =Imran Khan;2068651]i was looking at threads here and wonder there is no single thread for our villages .you guys feel proud of concrete deveplment and tall towers bridgaes and cities? what abut 80% of village papulation ? i feel good in netural green without polution place .i love village life .just give me internet and job i will transfer there and feel million times better then city .
> 
> this thread will be better then yours just see it




How bout smoke signals and full time farming sound let me no when ever you wanna join

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

reminds me of my visit to a college friend's village near fateh jang..
their hujra was right next to where they kept their cows and racing bulls..all night i was badly bitten by mosquitoes and bed bugs..and the cattle kept making noises..and the refreshing smell of cow dung..
The morning breakfast was Aslee ghee kay parathay+Makhan + Lassee and everything pure...My digestive system was not tuned for pure food..it was accustomed to artificial flavorings and brick powder mixed chili powder and such..
No wonder i didnt spend another night there and came back with bad stomach..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Cheetah786 said:


> How bout smoke signals and full time farming sound let me no when ever you wanna join



farming sounds are far better then smoke signals traffic and rush .BTW farming sounds can not be full time only morning and evening if tractors working for few days dear .


----------



## Imran Khan

safriz said:


> reminds me of my visit to a college friend's village near fateh jang..
> their hujra was right next to where they kept their cows and racing bulls..all night i was badly bitten by mosquitoes and bed bugs..and the cattle kept making noises..and the refreshing smell of cow dung..
> The morning breakfast was Aslee ghee kay parathay+Makhan + Lassee and everything pure...My digestive system was not tuned for pure food..it was accustomed to artificial flavorings and brick powder mixed chili powder and such..
> No wonder i didnt spend another night there and came back with bad stomach..



thats your bad luck its our farm house dude lolz i stay here 4 days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Subramanian

Imran Khan said:


> dog fight lolz


 
wow!Khoobsurat Khethaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## swabi zalmay

did you get them from Internet?


----------



## Imran Khan

swabi zalmay said:


> did you get them from Internet?



yes sir i collect them by google and other search engines .


----------



## alphamale

yeh sari pictures dekh ke mujhe apne pind ki yaad aa gayi. khet, chappar, tubewell, ghar ka dudh makhan etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

nuclearpak good let them coming man .


----------



## Jango

Sorry IK, that is all i have at the moment. Will try to get some more ASAP. 

Can this thread be made sticky.??,,,mods??


----------



## swabi zalmay

Imran Khan said:


> yes sir i collect them by google and other search engines .


oh right cool, they are beautiful.
remind me of my village.


----------



## Elmo

Lovely pics - reminds me of my village 

Been years since we went there.


----------



## swabi zalmay

I came back from my village like 3 months ago and I already miss it lol.
life is better in a village back home.


----------



## mughaljee

very very nice pictures.


----------



## dabong1

super pics


----------



## darkinsky

Imran Khan said:


>



 full paindoo mode

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

My cousin getting to work on our land.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dushmann

Nice thread. Please mention names of the region also.
.
Except for the Salwar Kameez, it looks like typical Indian rural landscape. 
.




what is daily wages for agriculture labourer in Pakistan? 
and can someone tell me what is current per quintal rate for cotton there?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Dushmann said:


> Nice thread. Please mention names of the region also.
> .
> Except for the Salwar Kameez, it looks like typical Indian rural landscape.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is daily wages for agriculture labourer in Pakistan?
> and can someone tell me what is current per quintal rate for cotton there?



mery bhai hum quintal use nhi kerty hum maan use kerty hai each maan has 40kg and last year 40kg prices of cotton in Sindh and Punjab reached Rs.6,900 and Rs7,100

lolz diesel engine kabhi theek se nhi chalty 






sabzi le loooooooooooooooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Imran Khan

i hate this work damn so many times i injured while harvesting this shiiiit






cholistan desert ki ayashi lolz







garam garam chaay wala bhi 





old man i looking to goats if they went down to eat he just shout on them and they come back ahhahaha






ever you bath here lolzzzz






i have same looking puppy those days

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

cute dako raani 
















tahsil rahdari khushab pakistan vollyball match hai ya world cup yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

chak11 khanewal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Very beautiful indeed. 

But I'm a Dubai guy and can't survive in a non-city environment. Its good for a 2 day visit, perhaps 

I personally found some of the places in the US too outdated too... They were beautiful too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

phulawan gujrat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

village Hujjan, Taseel Bhalwal, District Sargodha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Haha Imran Bhai. Kaam ney hotaa tumse?

Meray to haato par aabii tak nishan hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

RazPaK said:


> Haha Imran Bhai. Kaam ney hotaa tumse?
> 
> Meray to haato par aabii tak nishan hain.



nhi mery hathoon per marks nhi hai i have soft hands yaar but those days i hurt so much because i want to cut it hurry and run

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

faqeer wali 






majra kalan













110 JB DEPTIWALA FSD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Meray chachay da munda Jatt. Barra mehnti aa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

camel said i love you yummmmmaaaaaah

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RazPaK

Awesome said:


> Very beautiful indeed.
> 
> But I'm a Dubai guy and can't survive in a non-city environment. Its good for a 2 day visit, perhaps
> 
> I personally found some of the places in the US too outdated too... They were beautiful too.



You city boys would pass out for a week after doing 1 day's hard work on the land.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

village ishtudents CHAK/NO/8.1R.HAROONABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RazPaK

Imran Khan said:


> village ishtudents CHAK/NO/8.1R.HAROONABAD



Yaar tu bhi baara zalim hain.

Baray yaadein kar ra hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

pind awan shareef gujrat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walwal

Imran Khan said:


> 80% of pakistan is paindu and yes i am too paindu .



Pardon my ignorance. But often I have come across these words - paindu, paindabad . What are they ? 

BTW, great pics. The rustic charm of village side in the subcontinent is unbeatable. The ones here highly resemble to that of northern India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

walwal said:


> Pardon my ignorance. But often I have come across these words - paindu, paindabad . What are they ?
> 
> BTW, great pics. The rustic charm of village side in the subcontinent is unbeatable. The ones here highly resemble to that of northern India.



both have no link yaar paindabad is something and pind is something else .






hello haan jee kya rate hai aaj?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

crow ya kaawa damn gaoon ke devil

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

chak 11.8.R Khanewal






one of best game of razpak 






as salam o alykum  bhai jaan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## priti

in these pics of village life , i see no women at all, little girls yes, but where are all the ladies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

priti said:


> in these pics of village life , i see no women at all, little girls yes, but where are all the ladies?



In the kitchen.


That's the difference between Indian and Pakistan villages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## priti

RazPaK said:


> In the kitchen.
> 
> 
> That's the difference between Indian and Pakistan villages.



why the evil laugh ??


----------



## RazPaK

priti said:


> why the evil laugh ??



It was friendly.


----------



## priti

RazPaK said:


> It was friendly.



accha , if this was friendly then i wonder how evil will be ..lol


----------



## STEELMAN

Most common thing what I found of Villages of northern India and Pakistan is not having Plaster on the outside walls.


----------



## Imran Khan

priti said:


> in these pics of village life , i see no women at all, little girls yes, but where are all the ladies?



ye leen sarkaar
http://blog.travel-culture.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/woman-with-dung-cake.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

meeting chal rahi hai






paindu make children like we have shortage of population damn 






damn one hand is already in plaster still she is working





family planning joint training in rural sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

yaar humy koi nhi poochta sab women ko poochty hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

@Imran Khan Nice thread mate..... Yes indeed the villages are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

look like lady fingers are ready of amaan jee 






























baba jees ki meeting hahah

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xuxu1457

nice thread, we need thread about real life

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

@RazPaK @Imran Khan Don't use this thread for personal chatting.


----------



## Imran Khan

okara
















DG khan





renala khurad










panwan





bhawalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

toba tek singh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

i hav never seen any village in pak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdave2302

Imran bhai always posts something meaningful.


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nav84

One of my favourite thread..Keep it going mundeoo te kurioo!!


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Widow

salaara579 said:


>





@RazPaK, These guys look Indian to me..  


Does Pakistani look like Indian???


----------



## Black Widow

Nice thread remind me my childhood..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Black Widow said:


> Nice thread remind me my childhood..



y do u have that widow word in ur name here?


----------



## SRK Khan

Behtreeeeeeeeeeeeeennnn...


----------



## qamar1990

Imran Khan said:


>





damn, that looks like my town

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

qamar1990 said:


> damn, that looks like my town



Rochester looks like that?


----------



## qamar1990

stopping posting these pics guys, its killing me looking at em , i miss home lol



Argus Panoptes said:


> Rochester looks like that?




mota tahir looks like that in kharian lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## husnain1984

Really Great Thread... I was looking for it. Most of us don't spread such beauties of Pakistan. But Now I promised with myself that I will do it. I have started managing village tours for tourist. So that we can show the real beauty of Pakistan to tourist and attract businessman in Pakistan. Please help me out in this regard and if anyone of you interested in it contact me.


----------



## Masoom_Darinda

Imran Khan said:


> Makki di rootia, Gandalaan da saag tay ghar da makhan. Oye maar ditta ee zaalmaa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Black Widow said:


> @RazPaK, These guys look Indian to me..
> 
> 
> Does Pakistani look like Indian???



village people who have to work under sun all day long in fields.


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Masoom_Darinda said:


> Makki di rootia, Gandalaan da saag tay ghar da makhan. Oye maar ditta ee zaalmaa



to pakka lo bhai jee konsi rocket science hai ye


----------



## airmarshal

Beautiful!!! Who took these pictures? Any photo credits?


----------



## PakShaheen79



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakShaheen79

Lunch Time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakShaheen79



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Usman

https://www.facebook.com/PakistaniPind


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## liall

salaara579 said:


>



same old story as back home in India  Kids in west are using Ipads to study while our poor sub continent kids are sitting under trees. makes me sad to no end


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

salaara579 said:


>



i wish i could buy from him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Shahzad S. Arif

awww man right in the feels bro going through this thread was probably the best part of my day. and its funny cuz the song playing in my head while looking was abrar ul haqs Pardesi lol


----------

